# Are tortoises affected by loud tv



## tortellini123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi I'm a new tortoise owner but I've not got lots of room. MY tortoise is next to the tv and sometimes housemates play music\ tv programmes quite loudly. Will my tortoise be affected or scared by these noises or am I okay?


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2014)

Should be fine. They don't hear the way we do. Observe your tortoise and look for any signs of stress, like panic pacing, hiding all the time or loss of appetite.

Do you trust your housemates enough to leave your tortoise out in a common area? Beware. This ends badly sometimes.


----------



## tortellini123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Great thanks alot tom one more question though if it's scratching he sides of the table (so I can hear it) does that mean it's stressed or wants to get out. It is only 6 hours old ;-)


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 6, 2014)

tortellini123 said:


> Great thanks alot tom one more question though if it's scratching he sides of the table (so I can hear it) does that mean it's stressed or wants to get out. It is only 6 hours old ;-)


What is the size of the enclosure and the temperature? What species?


----------



## tortellini123 (Sep 6, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> What is the size of the enclosure and the temperature? What species?


It's a horse field tortoise and the enclosure is
70cm by 37cm


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 6, 2014)

it'd say it would be fine as long as he's not like RIGHT ON the speaker, i'm deaf so my tv is always loud and i havent had problems


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 6, 2014)

tortellini123 said:


> It's a horse field tortoise and the enclosure is
> 70cm by 37cm


I think some sound would be OK, especially if the enclosure is enclosed... Unless it so loud you can literally feel the sounds being played


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2014)

tortellini123 said:


> Great thanks alot tom one more question though if it's scratching he sides of the table (so I can hear it) does that mean it's stressed or wants to get out. It is only 6 hours old ;-)



Could be either or both.

Your tortoise needs a MUCH larger enclosure than that. They need room to move. 244x122 cm is the minimum I recommend for and adult russian. If you can't go that big try to make a large outdoor enclosure for fair weather, and go as big as you can inside. 70x37 cm is much too small.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tortoises have good hearing...At least mine do anyways & have read it several times before...not sure if it bothers them too much. Like Tom said, just look for signs of stress. Then make adjustments, you don't want to stress your tortoise out!

Is there anyway you can put some towels, blankets, or padding of some kind between the tortoises enclosure & by the TV/speaker to help decrease the sound a bit?! Not sure if it will help. I'm assuming the tortoise is getting A LOT of vibration/sounds from the TV & that sounds like it would be pretty stressful considering the tortoise is small!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 7, 2014)

We learnt that crawling animals do NOT hear. But later on I read on the net that they do. I was doing some research after I'd planned to get a tortoise. I read: "Tortoises do hear. However they don't react to sounds like other animals do." There seems to be conflicting information about their sense of hearing. I personally assume that they do hear so as not to annoy or disturb my beloved tort.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 7, 2014)

They hear. My boxies recognize my voice. 

My goldfish don't hear as we think of it, but they sense vibrations and respond positively to slow blues on electric guitar (live).


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 7, 2014)

I play loud music around tortoises all day. Never bothered them, _but _this is because they are accustomed to it. I've found that excessive noise stresses newly acquired, already stressed animals. Best to keep it quiet around them, but as long as they are used to the noise, it doesn't bother them. Often they associate the noise with feeding time, and it's a good stimuli to get them ready to eat.


----------



## naturalman91 (Sep 7, 2014)

Turtlepete said:


> I play loud music around tortoises all day. Never bothered them, _but _this is because they are accustomed to it. I've found that excessive noise stresses newly acquired, already stressed animals. Best to keep it quiet around them, but as long as they are used to the noise, it doesn't bother them. Often they associate the noise with feeding time, and it's a good stimuli to get them ready to eat.



i agree with this because first thing i do when i wake up is turn on the coffee pot and some music when the coffee is done and i'd had a couple drinks off my first cup i'll feed the tort and he's always right there waiting 

this isn't a every day same time thing either my waking habit varies so i've always assumed the tort hears the music and know's its almost time to eat


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Sep 7, 2014)

I wonder what the barking of dogs does?
I've got three loverly pooches, very energetic and prone to outbursts of yaps and hoots, vibrating my eardrums!
[Davos is kept in a completely different area than the dogs. They are in the yard and he is kept in the pool area, which is entirely enclosed as well.]
He doesn't seem stressed about it, just looks in that direction and seems disappointed in their rudeness. 

When we're out sitting with him, we talk low and try not to shout, I can only imagine sound would be louder and echo in a tub or bin. He recognizes different voices, turning his head every time someone new talks, and sometimes, when he's really into what your saying, he looks at you side ways, to really study you!

And my mom had a habit of using the"puppy voice". You know, the one to get furpups all excited abd start to dance! Well, my mom forgets that though he is Davos the Onion Turble, he is most definitely not a dog, and he DOES NOT like to be talked to like that.


----------



## ascott (Sep 8, 2014)

Tortoise can feel vibrations....deep percussion can be felt.....at what depth or tone does it become an irritant to a tortoise....no way to know?

As suggested, if the tort does not appear negatively affected then perhaps all is okay, is there no way to move the location to a quieter part of like your bedroom or something?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 8, 2014)

My tortoises come running when they hear my wife call. She isn't very loud.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Sep 8, 2014)

The tv is also emitting light, so it may disrupt the tortoise' circadian rhythm. It's not an ideal placement.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks very much the information, appreciate it.


----------



## ascott (Sep 9, 2014)

> My tortoises come running when they hear my wife call



I have one of the CDTs here that I take my flip flop off and hit the ground outside of the burrow entrance a few times and start calling down the hole (I think the calling is more for me than him---) and I will hear the scuffle of the tort and his shell rubbing all the way up the hole until he comes into view....


----------



## smarch (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd say it probably wont bother him too much, I have a Russian tortoise, we watch tv sometimes, he got very interested in ice age lol like head stretched out watching the tv! but I think as long as its not blasting it'll be ok.
Yes the enclosure is small, but the species is also just like that constantly trying to climb/escape, even when my Nank is outside in a 6'x6' enclosure he'll find a corner and try to get out!


----------



## Whinnie0809 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi guys! This is something I've wondered too. My downstairs neighbors are the worst. I know they hear vibrations and this is why I worry. These guys blast music eveyday (some breaks) 12- 12 on weekends till 4 am. And it stenches like weed. My parents know their uncles so we know who they are. And we know they're trouble. This has started since quarantine and as a music major I can never record anything for classes unless it's super early. The worse part is that they have their speakers right under my tortise enclosure. I've moved it and my lease ends in may. Verry soon yaay, but no matter where I put her enclosure vibrations are still felt. (That's how bad it is) she is in a hudge tub so I cant cover her, her lights are right on top of it. She seems fine, happy hungry but EEEhh. Idk what to do if she feels uncontherble and what I can do if she is shaken up one day. With help I can put her enclosure on bed during the day if needed but I dont know if that's nessesary.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Apr 29, 2020)

Perhaps look into buying some sound dampening mats to go under the enclosure. I know my tort can hear me just walk by because he'll crawl out of his den to stare at me for food.

Being forced to live around bad neighbors is the worst. Any chance that they just don't realize how loud they are? Especially if they're always smoking, they might just be oblivious that they're bothering people (you can tell that I probably have too much faith in humanity).


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 29, 2020)

Whinnie0809 said:


> Hi guys! This is something I've wondered too. My downstairs neighbors are the worst. I know they hear vibrations and this is why I worry. These guys blast music eveyday (some breaks) 12- 12 on weekends till 4 am. And it stenches like weed. My parents know their uncles so we know who they are. And we know they're trouble. This has started since quarantine and as a music major I can never record anything for classes unless it's super early. The worse part is that they have their speakers right under my tortise enclosure. I've moved it and my lease ends in may. Verry soon yaay, but no matter where I put her enclosure vibrations are still felt. (That's how bad it is) she is in a hudge tub so I cant cover her, her lights are right on top of it. She seems fine, happy hungry but EEEhh. Idk what to do if she feels uncontherble and what I can do if she is shaken up one day. With help I can put her enclosure on bed during the day if needed but I dont know if that's nessesary.


something similar to my situation but not that worse. my upstairs neighbors Kids RUN & JUMP you could literally hear the Windows shake and the Walls. but it doesn’t bother my tortoise.


----------



## Whinnie0809 (Apr 30, 2020)

Armadillogroomer said:


> Perhaps look into buying some sound dampening mats to go under the enclosure. I know my tort can hear me just walk by because he'll crawl out of his den to stare at me for food.
> 
> Being forced to live around bad neighbors is the worst. Any chance that they just don't realize how loud they are? Especially if they're always smoking, they might just be oblivious that they're bothering people (you can tell that I probably have too much faith in humanity).


Yeah I might just set some under the enclosure again she seems fine but I worry. Yeah my little girl knows her name and pops her head out. Or starts smelling things when she hears me to indicate shes hungry ?.Haha I've also thought that but I'm afraid to ask because I've witnessed some pretty bad fights outside their door and because we technically know their family its just a weird weird position to be in Haha ?.


----------



## Whinnie0809 (Apr 30, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> something similar to my situation but not that worse. my upstairs neighbors Kids RUN & JUMP you could literally hear the Windows shake and the Walls. but it doesn’t bother my tortoise.


Yeah that also a problem on my end unfortunately because my room is on top of their kids room they kick and band on things a lot Sammi my tortise is in my parents room now theres less vibrations and no kids. Best I can do for now I'm just glad she doessnt seem to mind. But will order a mat for her though prime to be sure and safe. I'm happy to be moving back into a home. This place has brought us nothing but negativity we've never seen before.


----------



## Ryuken15 (Mar 22, 2021)

What about loud musics like very loud until you can feel the vibrations, usually the music is 85 decibels average. Can the tortoise go deaf?


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Mar 22, 2021)

Ryuken15 said:


> What about loud musics like very loud until you can feel the vibrations, usually the music is 85 decibels average. Can the tortoise go deaf?



I would be most worried about it affecting their sleep cycle.

Here's an older thread that is educational.


----------



## Gillian M (Mar 22, 2021)

Personally, I do not think that torts and reptiles, in general, can hear.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Mar 22, 2021)

They can, at different ranges than mammals. 

Sea turtles that go deaf from barotrauma have a difficult time surviving in the wild.


----------

